# PC soll nach Stromausfall Windows 7 normal starten



## 98romi (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Ich habe Zuhause einen kleinen Mini-PC von 8:55 Uhr bis 23:25 Uhr laufen, mit Minecraft-Server etc. Nach einem Stromausfall sollte Windows 7 wieder normal starten. Leider muss ich dann erst auswählen, dass Windows 7 normal starten soll. Dies soll es aber automatisch und von alleine machen. Außerdem sollte der Mini-PC nach einem Stromausfall automatisch wieder hochfahren, aber nur wenn der Stromausfall zwischen 8:55 Uhr und 23:25 Uhr ist, also nur dann, wenn er wirklich laufen sollte.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Heretic (11. Januar 2014)

Gehst du davon aus , dass es bei dir häufiger ausfälle gibt oder warum möchtest du soeine Funktion haben ?

Kein direkten Zugriff auf den PC ?

Was man leicht realisieren kann ist z.B die Funktion Wake up over LAN.
Ich weis nur nicht ob man damit auch das startproblem auch umgehen kann.

Ansonsten werfe ich mal evtl eine Sinnvollere Methode USV in den Raum. 
Da ich mir auch vorstellen kann das das bestimmt nicht so toll für dne PC ist ständig bzw hin und wieder abzustürzen insbesondere , da es ja auch passieren kann das der MC server nicht korrekt speichert.

Damit kannst du je nach Modell den Stromausfall überbrücken.
usv, GSM Steckdose: revolt Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung mit Steckdosenleiste, 500VA - Steckdosenleisten / Funksteckdosen

MfG Heretic


----------



## 98romi (12. Januar 2014)

OK, 60 Euro möchte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Ich hätte da eher an eine Funktion im Bios gedacht, gibts sowas? Das Bios soll einfach den Mini-PC nach einem Stromausfall oder Absturz automatisch hochfahren. Ist das irgendwie möglich. Und wie löse ich das Problem, dass Windows immer normal bootet und ich nicht extra zum Mini-PC hinlaufen muss, um "Windows normal starten" auszuwählen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Januar 2014)

Wozu sowas eigentlich? Gibts bei dir so oft n Stromausfall? Das deutsche Netz ist doch eigentlich relativ stabil


----------



## unre4l (12. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, dass es bei den Z boxen von Zotac diese Funktion im BIOS gibt.
Was das 2te angeht:
Musst du bei Windows 7 zum Arbeitsplatz/Computer, dann Rechtsklick Eigenschaften, dort gehst du rechts auf Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen und bei Starten und Wiederherstellen gehst du auf Einstellungen und dann machst du bei Anzeigedauer der Wiederherstellungsoptionen ein Haken rein und gibts 0 Sekunden ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das Neustarten in einer bestimmten Zeitspanne zu realisieren geht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

0 Sekunden würde ich da nicht grade eingeben - vielleicht möchte man in einem echten Problemfall (nach Bluecreens oder spontanen Reboots kommt das Menü ja auch - immer, wenn der Windows nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde) noch Zeit zur Auswahl haben, wenn man vor dem Rechner sitzt - um z.B. den abgesichertem Modus auszuwählen oder einfach den Start im VGA-Modus ohne den NV/AMD-Grafiktreiber. 
Also etwas Bedenkzeit. Ein paar Sekunden wären wohl nicht verkehrt.
Oder einfach die üblichen 30 Sekunden lassen.

Als BIOS-Funktion ist die Auswahl der Neustartfunktion nach Stromausfall in der Regel enthalten.
Zumindest bei einzeln gekauften Mainboards hatte ich seit 386er-Zeiten noch kein Board, das diese Funktion NICHT anbot.
Aber Fertigrechner oder Barebones sind ja immer eine Sache für sich, was Funktionen im Setup angeht.


----------



## 98romi (12. Januar 2014)

Stromausfall gibt es bei uns eigentlich nie, aber der Mini-PC sollte trotzdem darauf vorbereitet sein. Erst diesen Mittwoch ist bei uns der Strom ausgefallen, weil das Einstecken eines Netzteils in die Steckdose scheinbar die Sicherung ausgelöst hat. Aber eins hat mich gewundert: Am Freitag Nachmittag bin ich zum Mini-PC hingegangen. Dieser war aus, obwohl er eigentlich kurz vor 9 Uhr starten sollte. Scheinbar fährt der PC dann wieder herrunter, wenn man nichts auswählt, wie er nach einem Stromausfall starten soll.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Nachtrag:
Wenn ich heute Zeit habe, sehe ich mir mal eure Lösungsvorschläge an und probiere sie am Mini-PC aus.


----------

